# Silver King



## THE STIG

some sheet metal,




one copake broke ass SK,


----------



## bricycle

it could be......


----------



## THE STIG




----------



## hoofhearted

*Thank you for re-posting your custom ... very nice work ... enjoyed seeing the other pics very late last nite ... 
too tired to giveback.  I admire your tenacity.*

...........  patric





===========================================================================
===========================================================================


----------



## StevieZ

Talited guy the stig is. Got a good eye for detail.


----------



## THE STIG




----------



## THE STIG




----------



## THE STIG




----------



## Talewinds

That thing is sick!


----------



## rollfaster

*Wow!!!!!!*

You're quite a craftsman. Great sheet metal work. Please post more pics as you go.


----------



## THE STIG




----------



## mike j

Nice chainguard, "I see, said the blind man", it's coming together. Thought this might have been a joke at first, as this category is usually about as popular as a Reggae band at a KKK rally. Great progress shots, looking forward to more.


----------



## THE STIG




----------



## THE STIG

sanded n polished,


----------



## mike j

Nice weld Stig. I picked up the other "broke ass SK" as Copake. Mine is cracked on the lower rear, at the welder now. Aluminum is beyond my welding abilities, hope it comes out as nice as yours.


----------



## THE STIG

mike j said:


> hope it comes out as nice as yours.




file, sand and polish


----------



## THE STIG




----------



## THE STIG




----------



## Jaxon

Looking really good. What grit sandpaper are you starting and ending with ? Nice idea to cover the keylock hole too.


----------



## THE STIG

Jaxon said:


> What grit sandpaper are you starting and ending with ?




  I started with a file, finished with 1500 .


----------



## mike j

Lookin' good, after the 1500, have you used a polish yet, and do you have a favorite?


----------



## THE STIG

mike j said:


> Lookin' good, after the 1500, have you used a polish yet, and do you have a favorite?




Mothers mag wheel polish


----------



## THE STIG

Lazer straight n ready for paint work,,,


----------



## THE STIG

flip side,,


----------



## fordsnake

Stig, nice work! In the last pic you posted with the laser, on the left side...is that a full body shell for a bike or a motorcycle?


----------



## THE STIG

fordsnake said:


> Stig, nice work! In the last pic you posted with the laser, on the left side...is that a full body shell for a bike or a motorcycle?




Motorcycle,,


----------



## fordsnake

That's amazing...a sure head turner!


----------



## THE STIG




----------



## THE STIG

paint soon,,,


----------



## Jarod24

THE STIG said:


> paint soon,,,




You ever finish this? Very nice work.


----------



## THE STIG

never finished it, need to finish the motorcycle first


----------



## Robertriley

THE STIG said:


> never finished it, need to finish the motorcycle first



Hey, you should start a thread on the motorcycle then.   I love your work on these.


----------



## rocketman

Im impressed!


----------

